# Length of stock seatpost on '06 TCR Comp 3?



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what it is? I don't feel like trekking out in the rain right now to measure it (it's in my garage). Thanks.


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

350mm


----------

